# Ruger LC9



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I picked up a Ruger LC9 for my bride to try out today. Academy had a decent deal in a bundle with hard case, extra magazine, and finger extension magazine bases. I had a bunch of "rewards" cards from using my Academy Visa for business travel expenses -- so it seemed like a good use for them.

Honestly, I really hadn't looked closely at -- or considered the Ruger LC9 for me personally, as I have had excellent luck with my early production DB9 for pocket carry.

I am impressed with the fit and finish of the Ruger LC9 over the KelTec PF9 from which it was copied. Ruger's polymer work is definitely better -- as is the machining on the slide and the slide finish.

The manual safety is nice - but neither my bride nor I plan to use it. The "key" lock is unnecessary and definitely will not be used. My bride likes the idea of the magazine safety for when kids (we don't have any) are around. She can keep a round in the chamber and simply drop and remove the magazine for safety around snooping kids -- but quickly return the pistol to the ready to fire condition if needed. I personally do not like a magazine safety on my carry pistols, and usually disable them at the earliest opportunity.

I plan to take it to an indoor range tomorrow while on business travel in the Atlanta area. I'll run at least 200 rounds through it straight out of the box to compare the performance with the same routine that was done on the DB9 before I considered it reliable for self defense carry.

I'll post a range report with the results.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Perfect timing, I have been looking for a new CCW and had strongly considered the LC9. I would love to hear what you think about it. The price on them is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, Academy has them in stock for $359 -- or in the "bundle" with the extra magazine, two additional magazine finger rests, and a Ruger hard case for $379. I figured that the extra magazine alone was worth the additional $20.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

scubapro said:


> Yeah, Academy has them in stock for $359 -- or in the "bundle" with the extra magazine, two additional magazine finger rests, and a Ruger hard case for $379. I figured that the extra magazine alone was worth the additional $20.


Yeah, I was in uber's today and those mags were $34.99 a piece ... So I'd say that's a pretty good deal. I've had the lc9 (with the laser max laser for the wife) for a few weeks now and it's a very solid shooter. my only gripe is with the trigger pull. It's light but it's very loooong. :whistling:. I'm pondering letting it go and moving on to a glock 19 (never had a glock before). 

- jason


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had the LC9 for awhile now. I bought it for my carry gun but, to be honest I don't ever carry it because of the size.. It's just little to big in my opinion. I am thinking about trading for an LCP. Other than that it's a great shooting gun. Pretty accurate as well.


----------



## RRlocoENGR (Jan 29, 2012)

I pre-ordered my LC9 from Bud's Gunshop online and got it before they were showing up in stores. I like it. The trigger pull is long, but safe. I do not carry it that often, only because I prefer to carry my Walther PPS 40 most of the time.

I did have a problem with rust developing on the top of the slide. Ruger has the slide now, they offered to re-blue it once for me. They said that that the slide is susceptible to rust from sweat and moisture during concealed carry. I keep my guns clean and take care of them, have never had one rust this easily. I have a friend who had his LCP slide rust in the same manner. I am just figuring that this is a problem that will happen with these Rugers if you don't keep them wiped down.

Overall, a fun gun to shoot. My wife has a LCP also, but her's is bitone with the silver slide. She does not carry it enough to collect moisture from sweat so I can not give a report on any rust issues with the bitone slide on the LCP.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update*

Figured something out at the range today while shooting my lc9 .... I started staging the trigger a little past the halfway point in between shots and immediately became more accurate. I punched out the bullseye at seven yards with hardly any flyers. Big improvement for me with this particular gun. Starting to like it more and more. Still want a glock 19, though


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> I picked up a Ruger LC9 for my bride to try out today. Academy had a decent deal in a bundle with hard case, extra magazine, and finger extension magazine bases. I had a bunch of "rewards" cards from using my Academy Visa for business travel expenses -- so it seemed like a good use for them.
> 
> Honestly, I really hadn't looked closely at -- or considered the Ruger LC9 for me personally, as I have had excellent luck with my early production DB9 for pocket carry.
> 
> ...


I found the DB9, does not clear well with lighter female shooters when shot one handed as it jammed almost every time even with a stiff wrist, but I did find it more comfortable to shoot than the Ruger LC9 (crap trigger pull, it still has the crap Keltec design with Ruger quality parts). A short stroke on the trigger may snap it also like the Keltec. There's a click after the fake reset point that is not the reset point both on the Keltec and LCR9. If you pull the trigger hard after the first click during a rapid fire without letting it out all the way the trigger can snap as I did it in the Keltec in the first 50 rounds.

The DB9 is 20% lighter than the Keltec PF-9 on my gram scale.
I like the DB9, but i have to send it back for repair tomorrow, the trigger casting snapped when one of my students was using it. It snapped in the same place on both sides..casting issues, should be milled instead.

The DB9 has the superior Kahr smooth rolling drop trigger pull if the trigger doesn't snap. Other DB9 guys have had no problems with their guns, but my guns are shot by such a variety of people there's no telling what they go through during training.

I dont have the LCR9 in my collection because I just can't recommend it because of its uncomfortable and keltec design. I may just add it for show if I find one for a good deal. If your wife doesnt like it let me know. Perhaps I can use it to help other people find a gun that's right or not right for them.
I believe in its quality, just not its comfort or easy of accuracy under stress firing. Since every hand and shooter is different, it may be an all around fit for one of my students.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

thedudeabides said:


> Figured something out at the range today while shooting my lc9 .... I started staging the trigger a little past the halfway point in between shots and immediately became more accurate. I punched out the bullseye at seven yards with hardly any flyers. Big improvement for me with this particular gun. Starting to like it more and more. Still want a glock 19, though


This allowed you to anticipate less. That trigger design is a big anticipator. Exact opposite of the Kahr triggers.
It's called stacking, feathering, or milking the trigger. When this is done in a DA revolver, the shooter runs the risk of jamming the gun or skipping a cylinder. 
When you do it, it only takes you a few more seconds of prep time to hit a bullseye!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

thedudeabides said:


> I punched out the bullseye at seven yards with hardly any flyers.


7 yrds?:blink::blink: Just alil close aintcha?....Maybe thats why I think all pistols have crappy accuracy,I shoot all of them at 25+yds....and anything over a 2" group is crap to me...


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

*a Challenge a brewing????*



drifterfisher said:


> 7 yrds?:blink::blink: Just alil close aintcha?....Maybe thats why I think all pistols have crappy accuracy,I shoot all of them at 25+yds....and anything over a 2" group is crap to me...


I smell a bet and a challenge...
my range I'll host you guys

8" plates at 75' it is! 
10 plates/10 shots/10 rounds

$10.00 per missed plate

If he misses 20 plates out of 100 and she misses only 10 plates, that makes a difference of 10 plates at $10.00 each. He pays she $100.00

Who's in?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Capt Ron said:


> I smell a bet and a challenge...
> my range I'll host you guys
> 
> 8" plates at 75' it is!
> ...


If I can shoot my MK 1, I'm in.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

7 yards is the accepted standard distance for practice with a carry gun. I think you would have some explaining to do if you shoot somebody at 25 yards.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

welldoya said:


> 7 yards is the accepted standard distance for practice with a carry gun. I think you would have some explaining to do if you shoot somebody at 25 yards.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> 7 yrds?:blink::blink: Just alil close aintcha?....Maybe thats why I think all pistols have crappy accuracy,I shoot all of them at 25+yds....and anything over a 2" group is crap to me...


:notworthy: Well I can shoot the nuts off a housefly at 100 yards shooting from the hip while sipping on a cold beer with my other hand! 7yards is a fine starting point for sighting in a new handgun IMO. And it's about the right practice distance for cc. If you shoot somebody with one of your amazing 2" shot groups at 25 yards, then you'll probably be left bragging about it in jail. I can hit from 25 yards (50 or 100 for that matter), but there won't be any 2" shot groups happening. I agree it is fun to stretch it out to see what your gun can do, though.


----------



## RRlocoENGR (Jan 29, 2012)

*Update on LC9 rusting slide situation:*



RRlocoENGR said:


> I pre-ordered my LC9 from Bud's Gunshop online and got it before they were showing up in stores. I like it. The trigger pull is long, but safe. I do not carry it that often, only because I prefer to carry my Walther PPS 40 most of the time.
> 
> I did have a problem with rust developing on the top of the slide. Ruger has the slide now, they offered to re-blue it once for me. They said that that the slide is susceptible to rust from sweat and moisture during concealed carry. I keep my guns clean and take care of them, have never had one rust this easily. I have a friend who had his LCP slide rust in the same manner. I am just figuring that this is a problem that will happen with these Rugers if you don't keep them wiped down.
> 
> Overall, a fun gun to shoot. My wife has a LCP also, but her's is bitone with the silver slide. She does not carry it enough to collect moisture from sweat so I can not give a report on any rust issues with the bitone slide on the LCP.


Well, have had my LC9 back from Ruger now for a few months and have been carrying it more just to see how the repair blue works out. As I figured, it has now started rusting again on both sides. I keep it wiped down as I should...I just believe Ruger has not put a good finish on this one. :thumbdown:

I will go back to carrying my Walther PPS 40 or looking to get the new Shield 40.

:whistling:


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I like mine bought it for my wife she likes my glock 23 better lol


----------



## jibl1967 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good info, keep us posted after the shooting range test.......


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I love my Glock 19 , But everyone keeps talking about the LC9. Ive seen them an members shooting them, just never tryed one. Now ill have to see what there about. Keep us up on them. ole carver


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Picked one up several months ago. This is a great Conceal Carry pistol. Good luck.



God Bless


Moose


----------

